# SAE bell housing???



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

It appears VW 4 cylinder water cooled industrial engines (same as Golf/Jetta, etc. engines) have been supplied with a special bell housing that is drilled on the "transmission end' with the SAE 4 or SAE 5 bolt pattern. 
Below is a picture of an industrial bell housing that just came up on ebay_uk. 








**








Any ideas on whether this is a VW part, or a third party supplier?? 
Anyone have a part number??? 
I am looking to buy. If you have this item, PM me here at vwvortex
If I could get one, it would make the rear drive transmission adapter I am working on a lot easier. 
Piper106 




_Modified by Piper106 at 8:54 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

bump for some good information!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: SAE bell housing??? (Piper106)*

http://www.mi-uk.com/
This PDF is a SAE6, but others are available.
http://www.mi-uk.com/products/...8.pdf


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: SAE bell housing??? (Eric D)*

Excellent!!! 
This is a good find. Hopefully they have a distributor or representative in the USA. 
Eric D: 
Would you have any idea if Marshall has a distributor or rep in the UK that would sell one piece at a time to someone working on a 'special' in their garage??? 
Piper106 

_Modified by Piper106 at 5:51 PM 1-24-2009_

_Modified by Piper106 at 5:52 PM 1-24-2009_


_Modified by Piper106 at 5:52 PM 1-24-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: SAE bell housing??? (Piper106)*

*VW industrial engines.*
http://www.vw-industrial-engin...8&L=1
*Impco has a US distributor.*
http://www.impco.ws/distributor-listings.htm
*US distributor of VW industrial engines.*
http://www.lister-petter.com/
*US distributor of VW industrial engines.*
http://ct.citysquares.com/midd...d-llc
*VW industrial engines PDF.*
http://www.engine-cemberci.com/engine/VW/1.pdf
I don't know what plans you have, so I just posted these links.
I actually don't know anything about them, but I knew it looked familiar.
I don't know what the minimum orders are.
Curious what are your plans?


----------



## Piper106 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: SAE bell housing??? (Eric D)*

I am building a fiberglass replica 1932 Ford with a VW four cylinder water cooled engine (from a Golf/Jetta/Vento/Bora, etc.) for power. 
If I could get one of these SAE bell housings, It should be fairly easy to adapt almost any trans that has a removable bell housing to a VW engine. 
In my case I am looking at adapting to a RWD / 2WD Aisin Warner 4 speed auto trans. This trans is refered to as the A340 by Toyota, and the AW4 by Jeep. 
Piper106


----------

